# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Aderans Acquires Hair Club-what do you think?

## Artista

Ive been listening to The Bald Truth's live show from this past Tuesday the 17th.  Spencer and Joe had discussed this topic extensively on Tuesday show. 

http://www.4-traders.com/REGIS-CORPO...rket-14414567/

It is speculated (with commonsense)that Aderans is 'setting up shop'  for the release of their upcoming regenerative injection treatments.
Listen to Spencer's program, especially at  21mins56secs and 1hour23mins22sec  and make your comments here. What does everyone think?

----------


## JRQ

On a personal note, I have never been more disgusted with myself than when I walked into a local Hair Club. A used car salesman was less fake with me than those blithering idiots. The woman actually tried so desperately to wrangle me into 4k worth of 'laser combs and head massages' that she went on to tell me a female co-worker had the procedure. She drug the poor woman in there (who had a massive full head of hair), and she looked so incredibly guilty about lying to me..... I politely told them I would buy a weave (sarcastically) before they ever got a penny out of me. Honestly, one of my low points in all of this.

Now that I've said all of that, overall it's a good buy. Although they have a pretty bad press (Bosley-esque), they make a good portion of Regis' profits considering their overall small presence within the company. Tie that in with 'knowledgeable' staff and several key locations across the U.S., and I see a good investment strategy.

----------


## Artista

Hey members..please give us an opinion

----------


## UK Boy

I agree that Aderans have taken over these premises in preparation for the release of their new HM product. It makes sense, these places are well located and ideal premises for the relatively simple procedure. Some guys on Hairsite are being negative about it (What a surprise!) They're saying that this means Aderans have failed with their HM attemps and have decided to focus on selling wigs. To me it makes far more sense that they are preparing for the new treatment, they'll have finished Phase II in 6 months so it makes sense for then to be thinking about things like "Where are we going to carry out this procedure when we bring it to market at the end of phase III". Plus if they really were failing I can't understand why they wouldn't have just terminated phase II instead of taking years over it and why they would have bothered investing another 150 million just last year.

I wish we could get confirmation that it is indeed the case but after thinking about it I got quite excited about the news cos it gives a real sense of things moving on.

----------


## 2020

> I agree that Aderans have taken over these premises in preparation for the release of their new HM product. It makes sense, these places are well located and ideal premises for the relatively simple procedure.


 second that. There at least 5 of those in my state alone with closest one being less than 20 minutes away from my house. Perfect way to distribute their treatment if it works

----------

